# Labled HYBRID RHOM/RED BELLY???



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

THESE 3 fish were labled as Hybrid Red Bellies...they are NOT red bellies not sure what they ar though?

I'm 99% sure the 1 is a Rhom..I have NEVER in my life seen one that was so bright red! The picture does NOT do it justice..it looked like it was bleeding it was so red.

Anyway the first was 59.00
the 2nd and 3rd were 39.00

ANy thoughts on what they are and would you pick any up?

I'm interested in the Rhom...i was Bullshitting with the guys and they were talking out of their arses!! I was laughing and telling them..you know that Rhoms and Reds don't breed right...they were like yes they do...thats why this is red.
I said ok and left.
Let me know what you guys think and I may pick up one on Wednesday.

first i think is a rhom..correct me if Im wrong with any of them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

1st pic sanchezi

2nd pic maybe rhom

3rd pic maybe rhom


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> 1st pic sanchezi
> 
> 2nd pic maybe rhom
> 
> 3rd pic maybe rhom


I agree but the 2nd one rhom or comp. If I were you I would buy them all and tell them I want a discount for them being f*cking stupid.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How much are they worth at these sizes.
1 was 59.00 and about 4-5 inches
2 and 3 were both 39.99 and 2-3 inches

MEASURED by eye and body size NOT nose to tail


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

The prises seem fair to me but if you can afford them and want them tell them you will by all 3 only if you can get them for 120 and they only go up in value so it never a bad buy at that size. Also lets just say they are all rhom at 3 inches I seen 40 and up and for 5 inches Ive seen them go for about 65 and up. But that is in michigan it varies place to place.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge..I only have a 10 and 29 open.
I have a 55 that isn't set up or cycled or anything.

Maybe one could stay in the 10 for a while if I got them until I set up the 55.

I'm paying credit if I do get them...they are in North jersey about 1.5 hours away from me near my companies office.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

he seond pic los almst lik an irrians.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So far we have
1-Sanch
2-Rhom comp or Irritan...at the place it looked like my mac when it was a little guy.
3-Rhom

Any other ideas guys?

If its worth having I may get at least one next week.

Whats the word on Sanch...I never had one how are they as solo fish?

I would place the 2nd and 3rd in a 10gal for about a month until I set up the 55 for my spilo.
Then put one of them in a 29 for as short of a time frame as possible.

I need a double stack stand for 55's or better yet 90s and get a wet dry filter set up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

The colour on the first one (Sanchezi) looks amazing but I like the shape of the 2nd one. Ahhh get the first and the 2nd one!! The 3rd just looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to grow out a Rhom eventually...I guess I can take the chance of one of them actually being a Rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say that all 3 are either sanchezi or rhombeus. The first one is S. sanchezi...pictures are not good enough for me to tell on the others. 2 is not irritans....and I dont see any bars so I doubt it is compressus.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

first is deformed sanchezi, second looks like a rhom and third looks like a sanchezi as well? maybe altuvie?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ismheg said:


> first is deformed sanchezi, second looks like a rhom and third looks like a sanchezi as well? maybe altuvie?


how is the fish in the first picture deformed? the third fish is definitely not an altuvei, the spotting below the lateral line is one of many dead giveaways.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would say that all 3 are either sanchezi or rhombeus. The first one is S. sanchezi...pictures are not good enough for me to tell on the others. 2 is not irritans....and I dont see any bars so I doubt it is compressus.


#1 wouldn't come out of the corner.
Thats why you see the net...I had the guy move him so I could see it.
The pics are the best I could do.
2 and 3 were all over the place.

I guess I'll just skip them...I guess I'd rather know its a Rhom then guessing.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Think I'm taking a trip to SA today to see what they have.

Has anyone been there lately?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

1st one is a sanch.. The others look like rhoms


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. Sanchezi
2. Rhombeus
3. Likely compressus.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the input gents!

It seems like the 2nd is a Rhom according to essentially all.

I'll look into it.

Its only $39.00 so I guess its not a bad price.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

and another plus is you dont have to pay shipping either.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm about 45 minutes closer to SA so I may not even do it...Hell I practically pass SA to get there.
I was hoping I had found a steal.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

it would def be a steal if it was rhom natt combo


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> it would def be a steal if it was rhom natt combo :laugh:


Yeah...wouldn't it..haha

Hey check out my Rhom red belly hybrid Yall...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I was up in the area again and got them down to $29 for the fish above.

They also have this guy about 3.5 inches.

See pics..i know without knowing much you can only guess but what do you all think this is??

I told the guy I would be back in another month when they still have the P's for 6 months now and give him $20 each.

Here is the newest one.

















I FINALLY after about 1.5 years or more ran the two GFCI's I needed last night...now to get a filter and substrate and get this 55 going!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, this topic has run its course and the hybrid red-belly rhombeus remarks is beyond belief.

I'm moving this to Pdiscussion.


----------

